# besoin d'aide s'il vous plait ?? ( PB d'emerge )

## broly

J'essai d'installer maildrop ( maildrop-1.5.2 ) en faisant un emerge et il plante lamentablement, j'ai ca comme msg d'erreur, si qq1 pouvait m'aiguiller :

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [maildrop] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

+ diefunc src_compile -269 2 'compile problem'

+ local funcname=src_compile lineno=-269 exitcode=2

+ shift 3

+ echo

+ echo '!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.'

!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.

+ echo '!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2'

!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2

+ echo '!!! compile problem'

!!! compile problem

+ echo

+ exit 1

j'ai installé aujourd'hui la derniere version de portage qui apporte l'option -pv est-ce que ca a un rapport ??

Ah oui derniere info je suis en 1.2 

merci pour qui voudra bien prendre la peine de me repondre !!!!!!!!

Et vive GEENNNTTTTOOOOOOOO qd meme !!Last edited by broly on Fri Feb 21, 2003 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

je ne pense pas pouvoir t'aider, mais simplement te dire que l'ajout de l'option -vp ne change en rien et ne peut causer de problèmes lors de la compilation, c'est juste une indication, mais ça n'infflue en rien sur la compilation !

----------

## -JeaN-

Salut peux-tu nous fournir tes CFLAGS et la version de gcc que tu utilises ? ça pourrait être utile  :Very Happy: 

Est-ce que tu utilises "~x86" ? ( si tu ne sais pas de quoi je parle c'est que non  :Wink:  )

----------

## broly

je dit que c peut etre a cause de la nouvelle version de portage parce que j'ai vu ca dans les logs : 

NOTICE: PLEASE update your make.globals. All user changes to variables

in make.globals should be placed in make.conf. DO NOT MODIFY make.globals.

AUTOCLEAN's default has been changed to 'yes' to ensure that libraries are

treated properly during merges. NOT updating make.globals may result in you

experiencing missing symlinks, failed compiles, and the inability to log in

to your system. Running 'ldconfig' should fix the majority of these problems,

but you may need to boot from a gentoo cd and execute the following:

chroot /mnt/gentoo /sbin/ldconfig

Feature additions are noted in help and make.conf descriptions. Update

them using 'etc-update' please. Maintaining current configs for portage

and other system packages is fairly important for the continued health

of your system.

A worldfile rebuilding script is available to regenerate entries that

should be in your worldfile but were removed by a recently discovered

'-e bug' or if you deleted it: run 'regenworld' as root.

Mais la j'avou que je suis un peu dépassé !!

ah oui au faite, merci pour la reponse !    :Very Happy: 

----------

## broly

j'etait en train d'ecrire une reponse qu'une autre arrive alors je re reponds : j'utilise bien le truc " ~x86" et voici mes options : (je le tires du make.conf )

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

pour gcc qui est : gcc version 2.95.3 20010315 

merci les mecs pour vos reponses c vraiment trop cool de voir que l'on est pas tout seul !!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## broly

je viens de refaire l'emerge, si q1 peux m'aider voici ce que j'obtiens en entier : 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------

+ dyn_setup

+ '[' '' '!=' yes ']'

+ '[' -L /lib/cpp -o '!' -e /lib/cpp ']'

+ '[' -L /usr/bin/cc -o '!' -e /usr/bin/cc ']'

+ pkg_setup

+ return

+ set +x

+ dyn_unpack

+ trap abort_unpack SIGINT SIGQUIT

+ local newstuff=no

+ '[' -e /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work ']'

+ '[' -e /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work ']'

+ install -m0700 -d /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work

+ '[' -d /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work ']'

+ cd /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work

+ echo '>>> Unpacking source...'

>>> Unpacking source...

+ src_unpack

+ '[' maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2 '!=' '' ']'

+ unpack maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2

+ local x

+ local y

+ local myfail

+ myfail=failure unpacking maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2

+ echo '>>> Unpacking maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2'

>>> Unpacking maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2

++ echo maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2

++ sed 's:.*\.\(tar\)\.[a-zA-Z0-9]*:\1:'

+ y=tar

+ '[' tar == tar ']'

+ tar xj --no-same-owner -f /usr/portage/distfiles/maildrop-1.5.2.tar.bz2

+ touch /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/.unpacked

+ echo '>>> Source unpacked.'

>>> Source unpacked.

+ cd /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2

+ trap SIGINT SIGQUIT

+ set +x

+ dyn_compile

+ trap abort_compile SIGINT SIGQUIT

+ export CFLAGS CXXFLAGS LIBCFLAGS LIBCXXFLAGS

+ '[' /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/.compiled -nt /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work ']'

+ '[' -d /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2 ']'

+ cd /var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2

+ export S D

+ export PWORKDIR=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work

+ PWORKDIR=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work

+ export TMP=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/temp

+ TMP=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/temp

+ export TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/temp

+ TMPDIR=/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/temp

+ src_compile

+ local myconf

+ use mysql

+ local x

+ '[' bonobo = mysql ']'

+ '[' directfb = mysql ']'

+ '[' esd = mysql ']'

+ '[' ggi = mysql ']'

+ '[' gnome-libs = mysql ']'

+ '[' gtkhtml = mysql ']'

+ '[' guile = mysql ']'

+ '[' ldap = mysql ']'

+ '[' mysql = mysql ']'

+ echo mysql

mysql

+ return 0

+ myconf= --enable-maildropmysql --with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf

+ use ldap

+ local x

+ '[' bonobo = ldap ']'

+ '[' directfb = ldap ']'

+ '[' esd = ldap ']'

+ '[' ggi = ldap ']'

+ '[' gnome-libs = ldap ']'

+ '[' gtkhtml = ldap ']'

+ '[' guile = ldap ']'

+ '[' ldap = ldap ']'

+ echo ldap

ldap

+ return 0

+ myconf= --enable-maildropmysql --with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf --enable-maildropldap --with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf

+ use berkdb

+ local x

+ '[' bonobo = berkdb ']'

+ '[' directfb = berkdb ']'

+ '[' esd = berkdb ']'

+ '[' ggi = berkdb ']'

+ '[' gnome-libs = berkdb ']'

+ '[' gtkhtml = berkdb ']'

+ '[' guile = berkdb ']'

+ '[' ldap = berkdb ']'

+ '[' mysql = berkdb ']'

+ '[' nas = berkdb ']'

+ '[' perl = berkdb ']'

+ '[' snmp = berkdb ']'

+ '[' tcltk = berkdb ']'

+ '[' tetex = berkdb ']'

+ '[' tiff = berkdb ']'

+ '[' x86 = berkdb ']'

+ '[' oss = berkdb ']'

+ '[' 3dnow = berkdb ']'

+ '[' apm = berkdb ']'

+ '[' arts = berkdb ']'

+ '[' avi = berkdb ']'

+ '[' berkdb = berkdb ']'

+ echo berkdb

berkdb

+ return 0

+ myconf= --enable-maildropmysql --with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf --enable-maildropldap --with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf --with-db=db

+ econf --with-devel --enable-userdb --disable-tempdir --enable-syslog=1 --enable-use-flock=1 --enable-maildirquota --enable-use-dotlock=1 --enable-restrict-trusted=1 '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' --with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/ --enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail --enable-maildropmysql --with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf --enable-maildropldap --with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf --with-db=db

+ '[' -x ./configure ']'

+ '[' '!' -z '' ']'

+ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-devel --enable-userdb --disable-tempdir --enable-syslog=1 --enable-use-flock=1 --enable-maildirquota --enable-use-dotlock=1 --enable-restrict-trusted=1 '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' --with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/ --enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail --enable-maildropmysql --with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf --enable-maildropldap --with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf --with-db=db

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for dbopen in -ldb... no

checking for db_open in -ldb... no

checking for db_env_create in -ldb... yes

checking for dbopen... no

checking for db_open... no

checking for db_env_create... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating dbobj.h

config.status: creating dbobj.config

config.status: creating maildrop.spec

config.status: creating README.html

config.status: creating INSTALL.html

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in numlib

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for initgroups... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in liblock

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/fcntl.h usability... yes

checking sys/fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sysexits.h usability... yes

checking sysexits.h presence... yes

checking for sysexits.h... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for off64_t... no

checking for flock_t... no

checking for setpgrp... yes

checking for setpgrp... (cached) yes

checking whether setpgrp takes no argument... yes

checking for fcntl... yes

checking for flock... yes

checking for lockf... yes

checking for locking method... fcntl

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in rfc822

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking how to calculate alternate timezone... daylight

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in rfc2045

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for missing gethostname prototype... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating rfc2045charset.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in gdbmobj

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for gdbm_open in -lgdbm... yes

checking for gdbm_open... yes

checking for gdbm_fdesc... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking if the C++ compiler needs -fhandle-exceptions... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in bdbobj

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for dbopen in -ldb... no

checking for db_open in -ldb... no

checking for db_env_create in -ldb... yes

checking for dbopen... no

checking for db_open... no

checking for db_env_create... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking if the C++ compiler needs -fhandle-exceptions... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in makedat

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for cat... /bin/cat

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating makedat

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in maildir

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/wait.h usability... yes

checking sys/wait.h presence... yes

checking for sys/wait.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sysexits.h usability... yes

checking sysexits.h presence... yes

checking for sysexits.h... yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... (cached) yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking vector usability... yes

checking vector presence... yes

checking for vector... yes

checking vector.h usability... yes

checking vector.h presence... yes

checking for vector.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking fam.h usability... yes

checking fam.h presence... yes

checking for fam.h... yes

checking for symlink... yes

checking for readlink... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for FAMOpen in -lfam... yes

checking for fam.h... (cached) yes

checking for missing gethostname prototype... no

checking for mailbot... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in userdb

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking crypt.h usability... yes

checking crypt.h presence... yes

checking for crypt.h... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for crypt... yes

checking for crypt() prototype... 0

checking for isatty... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for random source... /dev/urandom

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating userdb.pl

config.status: creating makeuserdb

config.status: creating pw2userdb

config.status: creating vchkpw2userdb

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

configure: configuring in maildrop

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-devel' '--enable-userdb' '--disable-tempdir' '--enable-syslog=1' '--enable-use-flock=1' '--enable-maildirquota' '--enable-use-dotlock=1' '--enable-restrict-trusted=1' '--enable-trusted-users=root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail' '--with-default-maildrop=./.maildir/' '--enable-sendmail=/usr/sbin/sendmail' '--enable-maildropmysql' '--with-mysqlconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf' '--enable-maildropldap' '--with-ldapconfig=/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf' '--with-db=db' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --with-userdb=/etc/userdb --with-userdbtmpdir=/etc '--with-makedatprog=${exec_prefix}/bin/makedatprog' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... no

checking for strip... strip

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for AIX... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking minix/config.h usability... no

checking minix/config.h presence... no

checking for minix/config.h... no

checking for strerror in -lcposix... no

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for perl5... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for -fhandle-exceptions flag to g++... no

checking ability to handle both const and non-const exceptions... yes

checking for getpwnam in -lsun... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for sys/wait.h that is POSIX.1 compatible... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/file.h usability... yes

checking sys/file.h presence... yes

checking for sys/file.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for strings.h... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for mode_t... yes

checking for off_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking type of array argument to getgroups... gid_t

checking whether closedir returns void... no

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for setgroups... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for getpgrp... yes

checking for getpgid... yes

checking whether getpgrp requires zero arguments... yes

checking setpgrp()... 1

checking setpgid()... 1

checking for missing gethostname prototype... no

checking default PATH for commands... /bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin

checking for qmail-inject... no

checking mail transport agent... /usr/sbin/sendmail -oi

checking location of system mailboxes... /var/spool/mail

checking whether maildrop should reset its group ID... 0

checking privileged users... root mail daemon postmaster qmaild mmdf vmail

checking for UID of maildrop... root

checking for GID of maildrop... mail

checking for USE_FLOCK... 1

checking for USE_DOTLOCK... 1

checking for LOCKEXT_DEF... .lock

checking for LOCKSLEEP_DEF... 5

checking for LOCKTIMEOUT_DEF... 60

checking for LOCKREFRESH_DEF... 15

checking for TEMPDIR... use tmpfile()

checking for SMALLMSG... 8192

checking for GLOBAL_TIMEOUT... 300

checking for CRLF_TERM... 0

checking for RESTRICT_TRUSTED... 1

checking for KEEP_FROMLINE... 1

checking for syslog support... 1

checking for maildrop config file... "/etc/maildrop/maildropldap.cf"

checking for maildrop config file... "/etc/maildrop/maildropmysql.cf"

checking for socket in -lsocket... no

checking for socket in -lsocket... (cached) no

checking for connect in -lsocket... no

checking for connect in -lsocket... (cached) no

checking for ldap_memfree... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating xconfig.h

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating README.html

config.status: creating testsuite

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

+ emake

make all-gmake-check FOO=BAR

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2'

Making all in numlib

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/numlib'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/numlib'

Compiling strhinot.c

Compiling strhpidt.c

Compiling strhtimet.c

Compiling strgidt.c

Compiling strinot.c

Compiling strofft.c

Compiling strpidt.c

Compiling strsize.c

Compiling strsizet.c

Compiling strtimet.c

Compiling changeuidgid.c

Compiling struidt.c

Compiling strdevt.c

Compiling strhdevt.c

rm -f libnumlib.a

ar cru libnumlib.a strhinot.o strhpidt.o strhtimet.o strgidt.o strinot.o strofft.o strpidt.o strsize.o strsizet.o strtimet.o changeuidgid.o struidt.o strdevt.o strhdevt.o 

ranlib libnumlib.a

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/numlib'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/numlib'

Making all in liblock

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/liblock'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/liblock'

Compiling lockfcntl.c

Compiling lockdaemon.c

Compiling mail.c

Compiling lockmail.c

rm -f liblock.a

ar cru liblock.a lockfcntl.o   lockdaemon.o mail.o 

ranlib liblock.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe   -o lockmail  lockmail.o liblock.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/liblock'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/liblock'

Making all in rfc822

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc822'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc822'

Compiling rfc822hdr.c

Compiling rfc822.c

Compiling rfc822_getaddr.c

Compiling rfc822_getaddrs.c

Compiling rfc822_mkdate.c

Compiling rfc822_parsedt.c

Compiling rfc2047u.c

Compiling rfc2047.c

Compiling imapsubj.c

Compiling imaprefs.c

Compiling testsuite.c

Compiling reftest.c

rm -f librfc822.a

ar cru librfc822.a rfc822.o rfc822hdr.o rfc822_getaddr.o rfc822_getaddrs.o rfc822_mkdate.o rfc822_parsedt.o rfc2047u.o rfc2047.o imapsubj.o imaprefs.o 

ranlib librfc822.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall   -o testsuite  testsuite.o librfc822.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall   -o reftest  reftest.o librfc822.a 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc822'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc822'

Making all in rfc2045

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc2045'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc2045'

Compiling rfc2045.c

Compiling rfc2045acchk.c

Compiling rfc2045acprep.c

Compiling rfc2045appendurl.c

Compiling rfc2045cdecode.c

Compiling rfc2045decode.c

Compiling rfc2045enomem.c

Compiling rfc2045_base64encode.c

Compiling rfc2045_fromfd.c

Compiling rfc2045find.c

Compiling rfc2045mkboundary.c

Compiling rfc2045rewrite.c

Compiling rfc2045tryboundary.c

Compiling rfc2045xdump.c

Compiling rfc2045searchcontenttype.c

Compiling rfc2045decodemimesection.c

Compiling rfc2045decodemimesectionu.c

Compiling rfc2045header.c

Compiling rfc2045replyplain.c

Compiling rfc2045replyunicode.c

Compiling rfc2045reply.c

Compiling rfc2231.c

Compiling rfc2231encode.c

Compiling rfc2646.c

Compiling rfc2646create.c

Compiling rfc2646fwd.c

Compiling rfc2646reply.c

Compiling rfc2646rewrap.c

Compiling base64.c

Compiling reformime.c

Compiling makemime.c

Compiling headercheck.c

rm -f librfc2045.a

ar cru librfc2045.a rfc2045.o rfc2045acchk.o rfc2045acprep.o rfc2045appendurl.o rfc2045cdecode.o rfc2045decode.o rfc2045enomem.o rfc2045_base64encode.o rfc2045_fromfd.o rfc2045find.o rfc2045mkboundary.o rfc2045rewrite.o rfc2045tryboundary.o rfc2045xdump.o rfc2045searchcontenttype.o rfc2045decodemimesection.o rfc2045decodemimesectionu.o rfc2045header.o rfc2045replyplain.o rfc2045replyunicode.o rfc2045reply.o rfc2231.o rfc2231encode.o rfc2646.o rfc2646create.o rfc2646fwd.o rfc2646reply.o rfc2646rewrap.o base64.o 

ranlib librfc2045.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./..   -o reformime  reformime.o librfc2045.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./..   -o headercheck  headercheck.o librfc2045.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./..   -o makemime  makemime.o librfc2045.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc2045'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/rfc2045'

Making all in bdbobj

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/bdbobj'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/bdbobj'

Compiling bdbobj.c

Compiling bdbobj2.c

Compiling bdbobj3.c

Compiling testbdb.C

rm -f libbdbobj.a

ar cru libbdbobj.a bdbobj.o bdbobj2.o bdbobj3.o 

ranlib libbdbobj.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe   -o testbdb  testbdb.o libbdbobj.a -ldb 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/bdbobj'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/bdbobj'

Making all in maildir

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildir'

echo '#define MAILDIRSHAREDRC "/etc/maildirshared"' >maildirsharedrc.h

echo '#define MAILDIRFILTERCONFIG "/etc/maildirfilterconfig"' >maildirfilterconfig.h

echo '#define QUOTAWARNMSG "/etc/quotawarnmsg"' >quotawarnmsg.h

echo '#define MAILBOT "mailbot"' >mailbot.h

echo '#define AUTORESPONSEQUOTA "/etc/autoresponsesquota"' >autoresponsequota.h

CONFIG_FILES=deliverquota.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

CONFIG_FILES=maildirmake.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating maildirmake.html

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=deliverquota.8 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating deliverquota.html

config.status: creating deliverquota.8

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=maildirmake.1 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: executing depfiles commands

echo -lfam >maildir.libdeps

config.status: creating maildirmake.1

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildir'

Compiling autoresponse.c

Compiling maildircache.c

Compiling maildircreate.c

Compiling maildirfilename.c

Compiling maildirgetnew.c

Compiling maildirfilter.c

Compiling maildirfilter2.c

Compiling maildirflags.c

Compiling maildirmkdir.c

Compiling maildirgetquota.c

Compiling maildirlist.c

Compiling maildiropen.c

Compiling maildirparsequota.c

Compiling maildirpath.c

Compiling maildirpurgetmp.c

Compiling maildirrename.c

Compiling maildirsearch.c

Compiling maildirsearchC.cpp

Compiling maildirshared.c

Compiling maildirshared2.c

Compiling maildirdelfolder.c

Compiling maildirquota.c

Compiling maildirrequota.c

Compiling maildirwatch.c

Compiling deliverquota.c

Compiling maildirmake.c

Compiling testmaildirfilter.c

rm -f libmaildir.a

ar cru libmaildir.a autoresponse.o maildircache.o maildircreate.o maildirfilename.o maildirgetnew.o maildirfilter.o maildirfilter2.o maildirflags.o maildirmkdir.o maildirgetquota.o maildirlist.o maildiropen.o maildirparsequota.o maildirpath.o maildirpurgetmp.o maildirrename.o maildirsearch.o maildirsearchC.o maildirshared.o maildirshared2.o maildirdelfolder.o maildirquota.o maildirrequota.o maildirwatch.o 

ranlib libmaildir.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./.. -I..   -o deliverquota  deliverquota.o libmaildir.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./.. -I..   -o maildirmake  maildirmake.o libmaildir.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I./.. -I..   -o testmaildirfilter  testmaildirfilter.o libmaildir.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildir'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildir'

Making all in userdb

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/userdb'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/userdb'

Compiling userdb2.c

Compiling userdb.c

Compiling userdbmkpw.c

Compiling userdbpw.c

CONFIG_FILES=makeuserdb.8 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

CONFIG_FILES=userdb.8 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating makeuserdb.8

config.status: creating userdb.8

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=userdbpw.8 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=makeuserdb.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating userdbpw.8

config.status: creating makeuserdb.html

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=userdb.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=userdbpw.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating userdb.html

config.status: creating userdbpw.html

config.status: executing depfiles commands

rm -f libuserdb.a

ar cru libuserdb.a userdb.o userdb2.o userdbmkpw.o 

ranlib libuserdb.a

touch dummy

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -Wall -I.. -I./..   -o userdbpw  userdbpw.o libuserdb.a    -lcrypt 

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/userdb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/userdb'

Making all in makedat

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/makedat'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/makedat'

Compiling makedatprog.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -I./.. -I.. -Wall -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe   -o makedatprog  makedatprog.o ../bdbobj/libbdbobj.a  -ldb 

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/makedat'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/makedat'

Making all in maildrop

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make  all-am

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

Compiling alarm.C

Compiling alarmsleep.C

Compiling alarmtimer.C

Compiling buffer.C

Compiling dotlock.C

Compiling dotlockrefresh.C

Compiling exittrap.C

Compiling funcs.C

Compiling maildrop.C

Compiling mio.C

Compiling setgroupid.c

Compiling tempfile.C

Compiling mdldapconfig.c

Compiling mdldap.c

Compiling mdmysqlconfig.c

Compiling mdmysql.c

Compiling deliver.C

Compiling deliverdotlock.C

Compiling dotlockmaildrop.C

Compiling filelock.C

Compiling filter.C

Compiling formatmbox.C

Compiling globaltimer.C

Compiling lexer.C

Compiling log.C

Compiling maildir.C

Compiling main.C

Compiling message.C

Compiling messageinfo.C

Compiling pipefds.C

Compiling re.C

Compiling recipe.C

Compiling recipenode.C

Compiling recipeparse.C

Compiling reeval.C

Compiling rematch.C

Compiling rematchmsg.C

Compiling rematchstr.C

Compiling search.C

Compiling token.C

Compiling varlist.C

Compiling reformail.C

Compiling mailbot.c

CONFIG_FILES=maildrop.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating maildrop.html

CONFIG_FILES=maildrop.1 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=maildropfilter.html CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating maildrop.1

config.status: executing depfiles commands

CONFIG_FILES=maildropfilter.5 CONFIG_HEADERS= /bin/sh ./config.status

config.status: creating maildropfilter.html

config.status: executing depfiles commands

rm -f libmdcommon.a

ar cru libmdcommon.a alarm.o alarmsleep.o alarmtimer.o buffer.o dotlock.o dotlockrefresh.o exittrap.o funcs.o maildrop.o mio.o setgroupid.o tempfile.o mdldapconfig.o mdldap.o mdmysqlconfig.o mdmysql.o 

ranlib libmdcommon.a

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I./../rfc822 -I./../rfc2045 -I.. -I./.. -Wall   -o reformail  reformail.o buffer.o ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../liblock/liblock.a 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I./../rfc822 -I./../rfc2045 -I.. -I./.. -Wall   -o mailbot  mailbot.o ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../liblock/liblock.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a ../bdbobj/libbdbobj.a -ldb 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I./../rfc822 -I./../rfc2045 -I.. -I./.. -Wall   -o maildrop  deliver.o deliverdotlock.o dotlockmaildrop.o filelock.o filter.o formatmbox.o globaltimer.o lexer.o log.o maildir.o main.o message.o messageinfo.o pipefds.o re.o recipe.o recipenode.o recipeparse.o reeval.o rematch.o rematchmsg.o rematchstr.o search.o token.o varlist.o libmdcommon.a ../maildir/libmaildir.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a ../liblock/liblock.a ../userdb/libuserdb.a ../bdbobj/libbdbobj.a -ldb -lldap -llber  -lmysqlclient -lz  

/usr/lib/libldap.so: undefined reference to `__dn_expand'

/usr/lib/libldap.so: undefined reference to `__res_query'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [maildrop] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

config.status: creating maildropfilter.5

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

+ diefunc src_compile -269 2 'compile problem'

+ local funcname=src_compile lineno=-269 exitcode=2

+ shift 3

+ echo

+ echo '!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.'

!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.

+ echo '!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2'

!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2

+ echo '!!! compile problem'

!!! compile problem

+ echo

+ exit 1

------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------

----------

## -JeaN-

 *broly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"
> ...

 

Ce serait peut etre une bonne idée d'upgrader ton gcc en version 3.2.

Une autre bonne idée serait de réécrire dans le champs CXXFLAGS ce que tu as dans CFLAGS. Ne pas utiliser d'alias.

Aussi, une autre idée à tester ( je n'y crois pas trop ) serait d'écrire les optimisations dans l'ordre le plus "courant", -O3 ne pause pas de problème :

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -O3 -pipe"
```

Sinon je sais pas trop ...

----------

## TGL

Comme je suis moi aussi encore en gcc-2.95, et qu'on est plus très nombreux, j'ai fait qlqs essais. Conclusion: ça marche si tu vires le support LDAP, càd:

```
USE="-ldap" emerge  maildrop
```

Par contre, si tu en as besoin, j'ai pas de solution. Ça devient chiant, y'a vraiment de + en + de trucs qui compilent plus en 2.95...

----------

## -JeaN-

Pourquoi rester en 2.95 ?

A priori d'après ce que j'ai vu, la nouvelle version de gcc apporte des améliorations plutot que des détériorations  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

passer en -O3 ne pose aucun problème de stabilité ?

----------

## TGL

Je compte pas rester en 2.95 éternellement, mais j'ai pas encore trouvé le temps de faire la transition... C'est que y'a un paquet de recompiles à se cogner, et puis je sais très bien qu'elle se passeront pas d'une traite sans la moindre intervention manuelle, donc pas moyen de lancer tout ça avant de partir un WE à la campagne  :Smile: 

Alors du coup je me dis que bof, ça presse pas trop, et puis je vais peut-être plutôt repartir sur une install propre en //, mais pour ça faut que je fasse de la place, ce qui implique de graver des gigas de cds, tiens faudrait que je tag mes ogg d'abord, etc... Donc voilà, je suis en 2.95 par pure inertie.

----------

## -JeaN-

 *DuF wrote:*   

> passer en -O3 ne pose aucun problème de stabilité ?

 

Non d'après ce que j'ai lu -O3 est une optimisation faible et qui ne compromet rien.

les optimisations "sures" sont : -march -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer

----------

## DuF

ok, je suis passé à : CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe", je lirai la doc pour le reste  :Wink: 

merci pour l'info !

----------

## -JeaN-

-fomit-frame-pointer est une optimisation sûre également, et qui accélère bien l'éxécution car elle ajoute un registre !

 :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

je vais la rajouter alors  :Wink: 

ça ne fera pas de mal à mon petit PC qui voit les années passées :p

----------

## TGL

 *-JeaN- wrote:*   

> les optimisations "sures" sont : -march -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer

 

En fait, pour être précis, ces optimisations ne sont pas complètement sûres. Mais, et pour une fois le "mais" est positif, les applications problèmatiques commencent à être connues et leurs ebuilds filtrent généralement ces flags pour mettre des valeurs qui leurs vont mieux. Encore une valeur ajoutée par l'ebuild par rapport au make manuel  :Smile: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Par "optimisations sûres" je voulais dire que beaucoup de personnes utilisent ces optimisations sous gentoo sans soucis  :Smile: 

Je ne connais pas les implications au niveau du code, cependant est-ce que tu crois que ces optimisations peuvent détruire la validité d'un code ?

A mon avis, je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi les programmeurs de logiciels ne font pas plus gaffe afin que leurs codes soit optimisable au maximum, c'est leur boulot  :Smile: 

Enfin tu me diras, pour une application gigantesque comme openoffice ça doit être délicat...

----------

## DuF

Déjà moi OpenOffice je prends le binaire, car il me faut 12h de compil sur ma machine   :Confused: 

Donc à chaque update (même si c pas souvent) c un peu long ....

et puis vois pas trop de différence avec le binaire, mais bon je n'avais pas mis d'optimisations dans le CFLAGS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## broly

et malheureusement j'ai besoin du support LDAP donc je ne peux pas essayer une des solutions proposer.

J'ai essayer de mettre le truc dans cxx mais ca change rien !!

Comment on fait pour passer en gcc 3.2 ?

ya un emrge qui existe ??

----------

## -JeaN-

Si quand tu fais emerge -up gcc ça te donne 3.2 c bon tu peux faire emerge -u gcc

----------

## broly

ok je v essayer et je te tiens au courant !!

a au faite merci pour ton aide !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## TGL

 *-JeaN- wrote:*   

> Si quand tu fais emerge -up gcc ça te donne 3.2 c bon tu peux faire emerge -u gcc

 

Non, il ne le proposera pas avec un profile de gentoo 1.2. 

Pour faire une vraie migration 2.95 --> 3.2, cf. la doc :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml

----------

## -JeaN-

Oh oui bien vu, je n'ai commencé à utiliser gentoo que depuis la 1.4 rc1  :Embarassed: 

Bon courage Broly si tu décides de faire l'upgrade  :Smile: 

TGL : à part gcc, il y a d'autres différences ? Vu que j'aide quelques personnes ici ou là ce serait bien que je sache ça quand même  :Shocked: 

----------

## TGL

 *-JeaN- wrote:*   

> TGL : à part gcc, il y a d'autres différences ? Vu que j'aide quelques personnes ici ou là ce serait bien que je sache ça quand même

 

Non, rien d'énorme (perl 5.8 contre 5.6.1, des trucs comme ça...)

En fait, tu peux consulter les différences entre /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0/packages et /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-1.4/packages pour te faire une idée. Donc les paquets obligatoires sont +/- les mêmes, mais la transition est chiante parcequ'elle implique une recompile générale pour bien faire.

----------

## broly

exact et ca ne me branche pas du tout de tout avoir a recompilé, je travail avec ce serveur depuis presque un an sans aucun pb !! 

Je vais essaiyer de recompiler une source differente on vera bien ce que ca donne !!

----------

## broly

pareil avec un maildrop 1.5.1 !!

Fait chier !!

bon j'ai plus qu'a me recompiler gcc3.2 a la main, mais je me demande si ca risque pas de me foutre le bordel ??

----------

## TGL

Je me demande si y'a pas moyen de faire cohabiter les gcc proprement, avec gcc-config (cf. la weekly newsletter de mi-janvier, ou qqch comme ça)... Mais j'en sais pas vraiment plus.

----------

## broly

bah justement je viens de faire un emerge de /usr/portage ... /gcc3.2.2

et apparement ca a compiler mais le seul probleme c que quand je fait un gcc -v il me donne toujours l'ancienne version ; je penses qu'il doit falloir possitionner des variables ou un truc du genre !

Si qq1 si connait ??

----------

## broly

ca yes g trouvé en faite c dans le profile.env qui se trouve dans /etc qu'il faut modifier les chemins !!

Ca marche impec de la balle !!!!!

sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 2.95.3-r8

      Latest version installed: 3.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 12,609 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

      Description: Modern C/C++ compiler written by the GNU people

ah oui j'avais ouvlier il faut aussi faire un gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.2 

et voila !!

----------

## broly

et voici ce que ca donne : 

Reading specs from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/specs

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.2.2/work/gcc-3.2.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/info --enable-shared --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-system-zlib --enable-languages=c,c++,ada,f77,objc,java --enable-threads=posix --enable-long-long --disable-checking --enable-cstdio=stdio --enable-clocale=generic --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/include/g++-v3 --with-local-prefix=/usr/local --enable-shared --enable-nls --without-included-gettext

Thread model: posix

gcc version 3.2.2

----------

## broly

par contre qd j'essai de recompiler maildrop avec gcc3.2.2 g tjrs la meme erreur !!

gcc  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I./../rfc822 -I./../rfc2045 -I.. -I./.. -Wall   -o mailbot  mailbot.o ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../liblock/liblock.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a ../bdbobj/libbdbobj.a -ldb 

g++  -O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe -I./../rfc822 -I./../rfc2045 -I.. -I./.. -Wall   -o maildrop  deliver.o deliverdotlock.o dotlockmaildrop.o filelock.o filter.o formatmbox.o globaltimer.o lexer.o log.o maildir.o main.o message.o messageinfo.o pipefds.o re.o recipe.o recipenode.o recipeparse.o reeval.o rematch.o rematchmsg.o rematchstr.o search.o token.o varlist.o libmdcommon.a ../maildir/libmaildir.a ../rfc822/librfc822.a ../numlib/libnumlib.a ../liblock/liblock.a ../userdb/libuserdb.a ../bdbobj/libbdbobj.a -ldb -lldap -llber  -lmysqlclient -lz  

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/../../../libldap.so: undefined reference to `__dn_expand'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/../../../libldap.so: undefined reference to `__res_query'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [maildrop] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/maildrop-1.5.2/work/maildrop-1.5.2/maildrop'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

+ diefunc src_compile -269 2 'compile problem'

+ local funcname=src_compile lineno=-269 exitcode=2

+ shift 3

+ echo

+ echo '!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.'

!!! ERROR: net-mail/maildrop-1.5.2 failed.

+ echo '!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2'

!!! Function src_compile, Line -269, Exitcode 2

+ echo '!!! compile problem'

!!! compile problem

+ echo

+ exit 1

----------

## TGL

J'ai peur que la soluce gcc3.2 ne t'embarque assez loin en fait (il faudrait probablement que les libs soient compilées pareil, et puis je suis pas sûr non plus que le "ld" d'un binutils compilé gcc2.95 soit bon, etc.)

J'ai trouvé un autre truc beaucoup plus simple:

 - repasse en gcc-2.95

 - édite ton "maildrop-1.5.2.ebuild" pour changer ça:

```
emake || die "compile problem"
```

(dans la fonction "src_compile()") par ça:

```
emake LIBLDAP='-lldap -llber -lresolv' || die "compile problem"
```

 - "emerge maildrop" devrait maintenant marcher.

----------

## broly

je viens de faire le test ca marche !!

Donc si g bien compris TGL c pendant la compile gcc ne trouve plus les libldap c ca ??

Si ca dans ce cas le fichier maildrop-1.5.2.ebuild a un pb il faudrait peut etre le faire remonter aux developpeurs ??

----------

## TGL

Bah en l'occurence, j'ai pas tout bien compris moi même... L'ajout ici en fait, c'est la lib "resolv". Pour je ne sais quelle raison, il semble que, dans un contexte gcc-2.95, certains symboles de la lib ldap ne sont pas résolus si on ne charge pas celle ci en plus. J'avais déjà remarqué à une autre occasion que resolv pouvait dépanner dans ce genre de cas, donc j'ai essayé et voilà. Maintenant, les subtilités de gcc/binutils, je les connais pas et je veux pas les connaitre. 

Pour ce qui est de remonter ça aux devs, j'attendais ta confirmation. La politique en ce qui concerne les problèmes des environnement gcc2.95 à l'air d'être «on peut pas traiter les bugs de compil nous même pakeu on a plus de gcc2.95, par contre les patchs sont acceptés». Je fais donc maintenant le bugreport.

----------

## TGL

Y'avait déjà un bug ouvert en fait, j'y ai proposé ma solution: bug #15763

----------

